#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-01-11
<javiersucho> alguien por aqui
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-01-13
<wticocr> o.O
<elopio>  wticocr, hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-01-10
<migueltaurit> hola a todos
<migueltaurit> el modem movil que ofrece claro sirve con wine?
<migueltaurit> nadie en linea?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-01-11
<Balin_> hi
<Balin_> quien ahi?
<Balin_> alooooooooooooo
